# URUMQI | Baoneng Financial Center | 285m x 3 | 62 fl x 3 | 250m x 2 | 58 fl x 2 | U/C



## z0rg

I'm sorry, no renders. But I thought it's too tall to ignore it in SSC.

Urumqi first supertall announced, and yet another monster by Baoneng. Looks like Baoneng aims to rival Greenland in the aspect 

There's also a 300m residential tower coming in Urumqi btw. 

http://wlmq.focus.cn/news/2013-09-12/3978686.html
http://news.winshang.com/news-189338.html


----------



## krkseg1ops

Urumqi??? Wow! And 668m already? FFS, next time we will see Chinese coastal villages getting ultratalls


----------



## firoz bharmal

I am awaiting design...!


----------



## Kanto

Wow, 668m is a great height. Can't wait to see the design :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

amazing and rather unexpected :cheers:


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Interesting, China now starts developing the west, I wonder if there is a supertall proposed in Lhasa?


----------



## no_gods

They haven't any supertall yet, and they are going to build a 668m one? :nuts:

Well, that escalated quickly


----------



## ZZ-II

uh, 668m sounds nice. hope to hear more soon


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

WHAT????? WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atmosphere

If true, it would mean that 600+ towers become more and more normal faster than expected. I wonder if technology in construction also follows the exponential growth theory.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I guess before 2020 we will have to create a section that is ultra tall. 

China is going crazy with skyscrapers :nuts:


----------



## aquablue

Vanity project. Just like kingdom tower.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The best ones usually are.


----------



## aquablue

ThatOneGuy said:


> The best ones usually are.


Ridiculous how every Regional capital in china needs a 600m building, or wants one. I bet they don't even need such a tower over there at all, its just for stupid prestige and keeping up with the joneses. A city is more than the size of your biggest tower, I guess china doesn't understand that. The kingdom tower is also ridiculous. Follies. They are silly indeed. Real estate bubble time in china waiting for the fall? They said that they overbuilt the hsr system too fast and too soon, it could be the same with their tower fascination.


----------



## kunming tiger

aquablue said:


> Ridiculous how every Regional capital in china needs a 600m building, or wants one. I bet they don't even need such a tower over there at all, its just for stupid prestige and keeping up with the joneses. A city is more than the size of your biggest tower, I guess china doesn't understand that. The kingdom tower is also ridiculous. Follies. They are silly indeed. Real estate bubble time in china waiting for the fall? They said that they overbuilt the hsr system too fast and too soon, it could be the same with their tower fascination.


 They overbuilt their system too fast and too soon???

Who they hell are "They"? More precisely what are "They" doing right now? Now if they want a tower let me build one its their time, capital, resources and labour what issue do "They" have with that. This is case of a bunch of people pulling themselves up by their bootlaces, they may or maynot go overboard at times but at least they're not sitting on the fences throwing barbs at others hoping that failure strikes sooner rather than later to help explain away their inaction or ineptitude. 

What is your issue with people working hard to improve their lot on lifeI mean you're not paying for it? 

My definition of ridiculous is small people laughing at other people with big dreams.


" Envy never enriched any man"


----------



## Eric Offereins

no_gods said:


> They haven't any supertall yet, and they are going to build a 668m one? :nuts:
> 
> Well, that escalated quickly


It will be a landmark, with unobscured views 360°C around and visible from far away.
The idea is not so different from the church towers in our villages.


----------



## patrykus

Ok that sounds awesome, but has that Baoneng developer build anything big already? What are theirs credentials?


----------



## binhai

aquablue said:


> Ridiculous how every Regional capital in china needs a 600m building, or wants one. I bet they don't even need such a tower over there at all, its just for stupid prestige and keeping up with the joneses. A city is more than the size of your biggest tower, I guess china doesn't understand that. The kingdom tower is also ridiculous. Follies. They are silly indeed. Real estate bubble time in china waiting for the fall? They said that they overbuilt the hsr system too fast and too soon, it could be the same with their tower fascination.


Complete lie regarding the HSR system. Now you have a point which I agree with somewhat but when you throw in that utter nonsense regarding HSR it makes it hard to believe any of the post.

I think this project will be quietly forgotten. Urumqi is in a "sensitive" area which means its not really the best place economically. For example they shut down Internet and SMS completely for several years after the riots in 2009, lowering economic growth. Anything's possible in China but I'm just not feeling this one.


----------



## Delta1088

I really love china's development right now but i do think that in the case of Urumqi it's a leap too high. I guess they tried to boost their city image by building a show stopper scraper but to me a 600m scraper would no one enough to garner enough attention to the city. The huge opportunity cost put into it has kind of outweigh the benfits of it. I'd rather hope they clean up the old cityscapes and build a small cluster of high rises and skyscrapers, in the case of Urumqi


----------



## skyridgeline

Puppetgeneral said:


> Interesting, China now starts developing the west, *I wonder if there is a supertall proposed in Lhasa*?


:sleepy:

_Very high altitude: 3,500 [Lhasa] to 5,500 metres (11,500 to 18,000 ft) - Maximum SaO2 falls below 90% as the arterial PO2 falls below 60mmHg. Extreme hypoxemia may occur during exercise, during sleep, and in the presence of high altitude pulmonary edema or other acute lung conditions. Severe altitude illness occurs most commonly in this range.[9]_

- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altitude_sickness


----------



## Spocket

Uruumqi ?

Hmmm...doesn't seem likely.

Northwest China is one of the key areas of China's development plans so if this had government backing I guess it's possible. At the same time , Uruumqi isn't particularly big (only about 2 and a half million people at most) nor exceedingly wealthy. Throw in the social instability of the region and the fact that this is one of the few places in China with room to grow outward in any direction and you've got yourself a pie-in-the-sky project that will probably never be heard of again.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Chiming in on the above. In the current local climate, Urumqi will get a seaport before it gets a megatall.


----------



## KillerZavatar

urumqi may not be the biggest city in china, but it is the biggest in the whole region of china, so a 300m-350m supertall there would not have surprised me that much. a megatall however, that is something we will see if it happens, i really do wish so, if built it will be more dominating than Taipei 101 :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

^^ But not as dominating as Sky city :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ but changsha has another 450m building rising. in urumqi there is no single building half as tall as this one.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Isn't this the biggest city in West China? For some reason chinese people really like to go to this city, although sometimes Lhasa beats it. I think its a great idea for china to start developing the west. Its kind like when america started to go west and see, LA and San Fran are great cities!


----------



## binhai

Yeah but remote and surrounded by desert.


----------



## skyridgeline

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Yeah but remote and surrounded by desert.


It's also in a regional competition with Tashkent and Almaty.


----------



## kunming tiger

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Yeah but remote and surrounded by desert.


 The Chinese have grand plans to reopen the old silk road to Europe via Russia so expect some movement across the board in all areas.


----------



## Simfan34

Inner Mongolia, all you need to know...


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

China seems to have Chinese names in the east and some weird language in the west, unlike most countries


----------



## Puppetgeneral

^^ Well they took Tibet and Xinjiang, so you will see a lot of differences between. I guess you could count they like Hong Kong. Its just like people in Tibet have green and blue eyes and red hair while other chinese don't


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=733340&extra=page=1

More info on this one?

Has a picture and skyline rendering, but my work computer does not allow me to do automatic translation. Please forgive me not to post directly here. Not enough time. Those ones who can access gaoloumi have a look. The others I strongly recommend to register...


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Atmosphere said:


> If true, it would mean that 600+ towers become more and more normal faster than expected. I wonder if technology in construction also follows the exponential growth theory.


No, not exponential. It does grow steadily though. The supertall average probably rises 100 to 200 feet per decade so if the supertall average today is 1,200 feet then by 2050 we could be up to a 2,000 foot average (but probably closer to 1,700ft) :nuts: By then there will probably be a handful of towers topping nearly 4k feet


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Puppetgeneral said:


> ^^ Well they took Tibet and Xinjiang, so you will see a lot of differences between. I guess you could count they like Hong Kong. Its just like people in Tibet have green and blue eyes and red hair while other chinese don't


People in Tibet are also entirely different in roots. Climate is very different and geographic isolation let them create a distinct culture although their language and Mandarin have roots millenia ago. Religion is a key sticking point in that Tibetans are devout Buddhist while Han Chinese are officially atheist with a slight bent towards Confucian and Dao customs (and some Buddhist certainly). The Uyghurs of Urumqi and more numerous around Kashgar are more Central Asiatic/Altaic. They are Muslims and some of these villages look like what you'd find in Afghanistan. They do want to be a part of China. You've even had Urumqi rebels stabbing Han with syringes and killing over 20 in the last outbreak. Western China is definitely the Wild Wild West


----------



## ed500

del


----------



## patrykus

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=733340&extra=page=1
> 
> More info on this one?
> 
> Has a picture and skyline rendering, but my work computer does not allow me to do automatic translation. Please forgive me not to post directly here. Not enough time. Those ones who can access gaoloumi have a look. The others I strongly recommend to register...



Thanks for this one.


by 最爱乌鲁木齐


----------



## KillerZavatar

the building next to it and the one looking a bit like freedom tower are designs i saw before for tianjin. so it is only about the main tower the rest is filler buildings.


----------



## ZZ-II

that spire doesn't fit very good to the rest of the structure. and it's much too tall imo.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

It's a spire cheater tower! :tiasd:


----------



## Peloso

The layout, and the hourglass-shaped tower, remind more than a little of Zhujiang New City...


----------



## z0rg

Is that possible that you guys are paying attention to the design of mere concept renders for the masterplan layout?


----------



## z0rg

Reduced downwards drastically.
Now: 3x300m, 2x240m
http://www.xydsw.cn/a/8150.html


----------



## z0rg

By 烧饼满天飞


----------



## iamtheSTIG

z0rg said:


> Reduced downwards drastically.
> Now: 3x300m, 2x240m
> http://www.xydsw.cn/a/8150.html


Designs look better though! The previous designs looked meh, so I have no problem here!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Much more realistic height for urumqi though, and three supertalls is still an amazing project! :cheers:


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Personally I prefer having three 300m over one 600m+ megatall in a city that has no real skyline at the moment.


----------



## desertpunk

Reduced to a merely HUGE development!


----------



## zwamborn

2015-11-21 by LASTinnocence


----------



## Blue Flame

They don't look like supertall height anymore. hno:


----------



## kunming tiger

Blue Flame said:


> They don't look like supertall height anymore. hno:


That's true in fact it looks like an empty lot.


----------



## oscillation

GT: Urumqi Boland City | 300 Mi x3 | 240 Mi x2 | 170 Mi x4 | Report on the Building | 2016.06.20 update 300+ and 250 + ...

June 20 10:50 am, high-speed rail station located port city project in Xinjiang Boland 1 Block of the construction site, along with the sound of waves gun salute sounded from Xinjiang Po Investment Co., Ltd. investment and construction, China Railway Construction Group Co., Ltd. the total construction contracting "Xinjiang Boland city," the first section of 300 m super-tall steel column smoothly lifting! Boland city "skyscraper" super-tall steel column lifting the first section, weighing 18 tons, with the highest national standards, the most advanced level of construction steel in the hoisting or have a certain degree of difficulty drops, but the orderly operation of the site, the first section steel columns steadily fall! According to the person in charge of China Railway Construction, which lasted 25 months, five high-rise building clusters 249-300 meters, high, limit the review is successful, the first section of the super-tall steel column lifting success, marking the Xinjiang city Boland steel construction engineering construction official, also marks the Xinjiang new card will soon break ground, landmark countdown up! In practice responsibility commitment with quality, highlighting the value of Xinjiang Boland city building construction industry will be the development history of Xinjiang, the pattern of change in the real estate business opened Era glorious chapter.

by LASTinnocence


----------



## Munwon

Awesome! If anyone is curious go to google earth and look at Urumqi station area is full of construction projects.


----------



## Tupac96

are the mains uc?


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous project :cheers::cheers:


----------



## oscillation

* 330M * 1 300M * 2 250M * 1 240 * 1 170м * 2 140м * 2 
*

One supertall increase to 330 m and 70 fl.



Tupac96 said:


> are the mains uc?


Only one 300 m and one 250 m are U/C.

by LASTinnocence


----------



## Munwon

UC


----------



## KillerZavatar

Baoneng is an awesome developer. Three supertalls is an amazing kickstart for Urumqi's skyline


----------



## zwamborn

2016-08-17 by 冰之火者4


----------



## log0008

by pcwl0126


----------



## tallmark

Uyghurs--the native inhabitants of Urumchi are almost totally gone. The Han (ethnic Chinese), have seen them off, turning the city into another Chinese town they (mis)pronounce as "Woo loo moo chi" and spell it Urumqi. These buildings are the tombstones to the native Uyghurs and their ancient Central Asian culture/identity


----------



## kanye

May 12 by H-YoutH

285m x 3 on gaoloumi, can't find any sources


----------



## oscillation

by H-YoutH


----------



## oscillation

by gs18090

*6.24*


----------



## oscillation

by cxj6636










by H-YoutH


----------



## tallmark

Manitopiaaa said:


> They do want to be a part of China. You've even had Urumqi rebels stabbing Han with syringes and killing over 20 in the last outbreak. Western China is definitely the Wild Wild West


You mean to say "They do NOT want to be....."


----------



## oscillation

by cxj6636


----------



## kanye

September 03 by H-YoutH


----------



## kanye

November 20 by cxj6636实名认证


----------



## kanye

January 06 by 1331fire


----------



## oscillation

by cxj6636


----------



## Zaz965

aweeesooome cluster :banana::banana:


----------



## oscillation

*via khunmingshost








































*


----------



## A Chicagoan

Originally posted by khunmingshost on http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=823555&page=2


----------



## oscillation

*by m16bond

posted today: 2020/06/07




























































*


----------



## kanye

August 30 by cxj6636


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-01 by 1331fire


----------



## Zaz965

they look almost topped out


----------



## A Chicagoan

*9/6 by cxj6636 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## Zaz965

the third 300-meter tower didn't start yet


----------



## kanye

October 10 by 空导研究院大楼


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-20 by cxj6636


----------



## A Chicagoan

By m16bond on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-22 by m16bond










2020-11-23 by cxj6636


----------



## Zaz965

I am anxious to see the third 300-meter tower


----------



## oscillation

Zaz965 said:


> I am anxious to see the third 300-meter tower


They are 285m. Sorry Lady Zaza!! One 285 and one 250m are topped out. I dont see second and third 285m on the pics yet.


----------



## Zaz965

they enshorted the towers 😢 😢


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> they enshorted the towers 😢 😢


Just move the "en" after the "short"... "shortened the towers"!









And I'm sad about that too... would've been cool to have triplet supertalls in Urumqi!


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^
thanks for teaching me the correct english


----------



## KillerZavatar

three or four 285m towers?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 5:*








乌鲁木齐日出雅山城市全景风光 by Jasur. on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation

*via **m16bond*

*




























*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-04-06 by 1331fire


----------



## Haieg

posted on gaoloumi by 

cxj6636
on 25th April 2021


----------



## little universe

^^
It's May already and it was snowing in Urumqi on 25th April 2021!
When I was in high altitude regions of Western Sichuan Province in early June 2019, it was snowing there too, much to my surprise.


----------



## Zaz965

little universe said:


> ^^
> When I was in high altitude regions of Western Sichuan Province in early June 2019, it was snowing there too, much to my surprise.


dear little universe, have you been in Chengdu? what was your impressions about the city?


----------



## little universe

^^
Yes, I've been to Chengdu, It's a very charming city. You should visit the city too!


----------



## oscillation

*by **m16bond*

*


























































*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-07-04 by m16bond


----------



## little universe

by 李扬 on 500px



​


----------

